
Show HN: My sans-JavaScript server dashboard - ryanmjacobs
https://notryan.com/status/
======
_bxg1
The whole reason people don't like JavaScript weighing down their pages is
because they take longer to load. Loading three large images for every update
can't be better.

------
darekkay
I'd like to point out that this solution is inaccessible to users with
impaired vision. That's probably okay for you (because only you are interested
in the data), but this makes the solution insufficient for any public usage.

------
arcturus17
I can assure you the difference in load times between this and using a battle-
tested library like D3.js will be imperceptible to the user. You could even
throw a thin React app around it, and it would still be blazing fast to the
eye.

------
quickthrower2
I am not sure I follow. It's 3 images, so you manually refresh every 5 minutes
(maybe that can be automated with meta-refresh so avoiding JS, although I
don't see that much advantage over setTimeout?)

~~~
ryanmjacobs
Ah, I should have explained better. Page load isn't really my main concern. I
used to embed dynamic graphs (Metabase or D3.js) and my laptop would lag like
crazy plotting all of those points and allowing for hover tooltips (which were
nifty but didn't provide me much utility). I use R in the backend and it plots
10,000 points in a fraction of a second. Web browsers only have to fetch and
display an image.

tl;dr I have fast bandwidth -- but I have an old CPU.

~~~
quickthrower2
Thanks for explaining. I quite like it. Given a rarely updating but detailed
graph this would perform better. But you do lose the interactivity benefits of
JS.

A candlestick approach might allow you to reduce the amount of data to send to
the client in d3 if you use R to aggregate the data first.

Have fun!

